# ACS Skill Assessment for Job code 263111



## eshan1367 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi,

I am planning to file for skill assessment for Job code 263111(Computer network and systems engineer) in July post reviewing the rule changes if any.

I have done my bachelors of Engineering in Information Science and have a total of 3.5 years of experience.
1.5 years of experience as system administrator and 2 years as systems engineer.
While I can relate closely my current role to 'roles and responsibility' specified for this job code on immigration website, I need to know if I have enough experience to get a positive assessment.

I see people with 8/9 years of experience applying for skill assessment so was a bit reluctant!! 

Also, Since I am working as systems engineer in current organisation from past 2 years, I presume i should be fine going with job code 263111? And would they consider my whole 3.5 years as relevant experience?

Much Thanks!


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

eshan1367 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to file for skill assessment for Job code 263111(Computer network and systems engineer) in July post reviewing the rule changes if any.
> 
> ...


If 65% of your Information Science Bachelor is not related\closely related to 263111, then they may require 4 years of work experience, else 2 years would suffice, BUT you will not be able claim any work points in EOI.


----------



## Grizli (May 19, 2013)

Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111

This occupation has a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. *At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification*. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification (ANZSCO Skill Level 1).


----------



## Rajambition (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi All,

Can anyone help with below query?

Query: Do I have to pay again if ACS is rejected and I want to reapply?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Rajambition said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone help with below query?
> 
> Query: Do I have to pay again if ACS is rejected and I want to reapply?


Yes , ACS evaluation/re-evaluation won't start without payment each time you want to use their service. Once rejected you need to pay again.


----------



## Rajambition (Aug 14, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Yes , ACS evaluation/re-evaluation won't start without payment each time you want to use their service. Once rejected you need to pay again.




Thank you SharmaJI.

Just need a little help. I am planning to apply for ACS 263111. 
I have done BCA 3 years and MCA 2 years.
6+ experience in Computer system and networking.

What all documents Shall I submit online to get it assessed.


Thanks,
Raj kumar


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Rajambition said:


> Thank you SharmaJI.
> 
> Just need a little help. I am planning to apply for ACS 263111.
> I have done BCA 3 years and MCA 2 years.
> ...


Submit your degree certs, degree transcripts, offer letter (if any), experience letters, promotion letters(if any), Roles and responsibilities letter (on company letter head issued by HR), Payslips (1 per quarter). Attest the color scans of these before submitting.
The roles and responsibilities letter should NOT BE COPIED from anywhere in any way else you will get banned. See the DIBP template for all the mandatory fields in the Roles and responsibilities letter. You can also attach any statutory declarations (like name variations OR if HR doesn't issue RnR letter (but try for HR letters)


----------



## Rajambition (Aug 14, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Submit your degree certs, degree transcripts, offer letter (if any), experience letters, promotion letters(if any), Roles and responsibilities letter (on company letter head issued by HR), Payslips (1 per quarter). Attest the color scans of these before submitting.
> The roles and responsibilities letter should NOT BE COPIED from anywhere in any way else you will get banned. See the DIBP template for all the mandatory fields in the Roles and responsibilities letter. You can also attach any statutory declarations (like name variations OR if HR doesn't issue RnR letter (but try for HR letters)




Thank you so much. It is really appreciated..


----------



## Rajambition (Aug 14, 2017)

Rajambition said:


> Thank you so much. It is really appreciated..



Hi Sharma ji,

Could you please go through the below list of documents and let me know if any other document is required.

Education: Bachelors
- Degree
- Transcript (Front and back; since grading system is printed on back of transcript)

Education: Microsoft Certification
- Transacript
- Online Vertification Link Doc (I just created doc file which contains my id/password and link to verify my transcript) 

Experience:Company2
- Reference Letter (Signed by HR Manager)
- Job Description (Signed by HR Manager and Head of Dept)
- Certificates
- Business Cards of mine, HR Manager,Head of Dept

Experience:Company1
- Reference Letter (Includes the job description,Signed by HR Manager)
- Business Cards of HR Manager



Following is list of certified copy of documents that i sent by post (in order)
- A copy of the signed online ‘application record’
- The email acknowledgement with the reference 
- A certified copy of passport
- Certified copy of Degree
- Certified copy of transcript
- Certified copy of Mark sheet Inter
- Certified copy of Intermediate Certificate
- Certified copy of Mark sheet Matric
- Certified copy of Matric Certificate
- Company2:Reference Letter
- Company2:JD 
- Company2:Certificates
- Company2:Business Cards
- Company1:Reference Letter
- Company1:Business Cards
- Resume


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Rajambition said:


> Hi Sharma ji,
> 
> Could you please go through the below list of documents and let me know if any other document is required.
> 
> ...


Hi

I do not think you need 10th, 10+2 for ACS. Business cards too not required (but you can upload if you wish). 

You wrote you sent by POST? Didn't you upload everything online?

Other than this i think you have everything pretty much in place *EXCEPT PAYSLIPS* . Add 1 per quarter payslips. Similarly add all degree transcripts as single PDF doc. Join all payslips of one company as 1 pdf. Just make sure that CV is inline with JD letters from HR i.e CV and Letters are in sync (not exact copies but similar)


----------

